
FCC Updating 911 for the Texting Generation, SRSLY - bjonathan
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/fcc-911-texting/
======
zbanks
It seems silly, but texting is significantly more discreet than a call, and
takes less effort to do.

If you're within earshot of a "bad guy," you can nonchalantly send a text, and
it can be done a lot quicker.

Isn't reducing bystander apathy a good thing?

~~~
smallblacksun
It would also help for situations where there is a lot of noise, or you have
been injured such that you can't talk.

------
devicenull
I would imagine that handling 100 people texting 911 would be significantly
easier then handling 100 people calling it. That's probably good news for any
large scale emergencies.

